# Musselman 2 -Speed parts!!!!



## catfish (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm trying to piece together some of these 2-speed set ups. And parts will help! I'll buy what ever original parts you have. e-mail me photos and prices. 

  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 26, 2013)

catfish said:


> I'm trying to piece together some of these 2-speed set ups. And parts will help! I'll buy what ever original parts you have. e-mail me photos and prices.
> 
> Thanks,  Catfish




Arr you piecing together stocking stuffers? ....


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Arr you piecing together stocking stuffers? ....




Only if I can piece them together. Gotta have all the parts.


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2013)

Still looking for parts..... I know some of you have them.....


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 10, 2013)

Heck from what I read here they are plentiful in California. U should have no problems finding them there.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 10, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> Heck from what I read here they are plentiful in California. U should have no problems finding them there.




California heard he already had 8...all original! :eek:


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 10, 2013)

What only 8? Must be more? Looks like enough for one complete set up.  I've seen 3 in oregon


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> Heck from what I read here they are plentiful in California. U should have no problems finding them there.




I've got some parts out of Cali over the years. my latest parts stash came out of Ohio last week. Not enough for whole set up, but a good start.


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> California heard he already had 8...all original! :eek:




That's not bad for 300 or so collectors....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 15, 2013)

catfish said:


> That's not bad for 300 or so collectors....




We actually had John make a bunch and then sent ninjas to your place to pull a switcheroo buhaaaa!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> We actually had John make a bunch and then sent ninjas to your place to pull a switcheroo buhaaaa!!




Nice try.....


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting pics......I had one of those small sprockets with the teeth inside and didnt know what is was, sold at MLC the last meet. Now i know what to look for!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2013)

catfish said:


> Nice try.....



the first batch is burried in my back yard undergoing the aging process...
next stage is covertly implanting them into the community! soon they'll be as common as grapes at a farmers market!


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> Thanks for posting pics......I had one of those small sprockets with the teeth inside and didnt know what is was, sold at MLC the last meet. Now i know what to look for!




And knowing is half the battle!


----------



## marius.suiram (Dec 30, 2013)

what about these?


----------



## catfish (Dec 31, 2013)

marius.suiram said:


> what about these?
> 
> View attachment 129755View attachment 129756View attachment 129757




Yes!    E-mail me and We can work out a deal. Thanks!


----------



## catfish (Feb 22, 2014)

catfish said:


> I'm trying to piece together some of these 2-speed set ups. And parts will help! I'll buy what ever original parts you have. e-mail me photos and prices.
> 
> Thanks,  Catfish




Still looking for this stuff!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2014)

Still looking, still buying !!!!   $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2014)

Still looking for these parts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (May 3, 2014)

I'm still looking for any and all parts you might have for these. If you have any, please e-mail me photos and prices. I also have stuff to trade.

  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm trying to piece together some of these 2-speed set ups. And parts will help! I'll buy what ever original parts you have. e-mail me photos and prices.

Thanks, Catfish


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm trying to piece together some of these 2-speed set ups. And parts will help! I'll buy what ever original parts you have. e-mail me photos and prices.

Thanks, Catfish


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2015)

Still in need............


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 28, 2015)

Does anybody have pics of a complete musselman 2-speed set up on a bicycle, preferably a close up of the rear?
I'd like to follow the cable as mounted and engages the hub.
Chris


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2015)

All I have is this.


----------



## John (Mar 28, 2015)

Cable style


----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2015)

John said:


> Cable style
> View attachment 205301
> View attachment 205302
> View attachment 205303




Thanks for posting these. I thought I had them, but couldn't find them on my computer.   Catfish


----------



## catfish (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm still buying parts for these. Any original part you have! Let me know.  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## catfish (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm still looking for these parts.


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2015)

Still in NEED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2015)

Bump !!!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)

Check your parts before you sell them.


----------



## catfish (May 17, 2016)

Still looking !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 17, 2016)

I think you have them all...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (May 17, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I think you have them all...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Not quite all.


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## Stewie (Jun 4, 2016)

I have these. Not sure if they are what you need at all


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks, but this are not what I need.  



Stewie said:


> I have these. Not sure if they are what you need at all


----------



## catfish (Aug 24, 2016)

Bump


----------



## John (Aug 24, 2016)

like these?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2016)

You are killing me John! Are you able to provide complete set-ups now for the lever shifters? V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Aug 24, 2016)

Doing a little at a time. Near future.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2016)

I'll start saving now. My Twin 20 would be a hotrod with that set-up! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Aug 24, 2016)

John said:


> like these?View attachment 353200 View attachment 353201




WOW !!!! John you are killing me.


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2016)

Still in need! I have cash or parts to trade!


----------



## That bike guy (Oct 11, 2016)

Need to start you a gofundme page.


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)

Bump !!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Still looking.


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2017)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2017)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2017)

Bump !!!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2018)

Still looking !!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2019)

Bump


----------



## John (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Sep 5, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2021)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)

I have cash and parts to trade. Please PM me.


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2022)

Still looking


----------

